# Horsepower



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I know I will probably get shunned for this, but I searched and didn't come up with what I want to know. What is the base horsepower on a 92 SE-R "un-modded"? We were talking about IT-S classing, and the SE-R gets placed in the class with V6 BMW's, and more stuff. I know the BMW would have more weight restrictions, but it can also get around 200 hp with allowed mods (H,I,E and maybe Chip). Please help, its not a real big deal, just would like to know.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello, i have heard that they get about 140HP UnMod but not sure about that... search in this link http://www.sentra.net or do a search at sentra.net... i'm sure they have what you want.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The SR20DE has 140HP stock.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

How would that translate in bhp? What is the average hp at the wheels for an SR20 that is in brand new condition, like less that 5000 miles?


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

I've seen base dyno runs from 115 hp to 125 hp at the wheels, the older the lower. Mine baselined at 116 hp and 110 ft-lbs at the wheels. The newer SR20's are rated at 145 hp crank and I think they are the ones that hit 125-126 baselines. They have a lower redline(like 6700?) but different lifters and something else was changed that I can't remember...


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Can any of you guys tell me the base "to the ground" hp numbers when comparing a stock manual to a stock automatic 93 se-r? How much more is the manual over the automatic? 10hp? More? (hope not...)

I have an automatic.... trust me, I would've bought a stick IF I COULD FRIGGIN FIND ONE in my area... heh heh... ok, I'm actually really sad about that. I was just lucky to find the automatic... good thing it only had 62k on her 

Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

First, no BMW _EVER_ came with a V6, but I understand your point.

Second, CAIs go away for 2003. Air must be drawn from the stock location. Sucks to be us.

Third, weight is what makes the SE-R competitive in IT-S. The BMWs and Z-cars are heavier. Grover can run with the sixes down the straights, he can even gain spots at the rolling start due to the SR20's torque curve and gearing. There is one VERY fast BMW I've seen run at Texas World Speedway but I'd wager it's not legal.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

DILLIGAF Racing said:


> *What is the base horsepower on a 92 SE-R "un-modded"? We were talking about IT-S classing, and the SE-R gets placed in the class with V6 BMW's, and more stuff. I know the BMW would have more weight restrictions, but it can also get around 200 hp with allowed mods (H,I,E and maybe Chip). Please help, its not a real big deal, just would like to know. *


140hp @ 6400RPM
132 ft-lbs @ 4800

That's the factory claim which seems fairly accurate. At the wheels the cars make about 120hp.

With I/H/E you may be able to get close to 140whp if it's tuned properly. Good Luck.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm sorry a Straight 6, plus I thought you were still allowed an intake, just not a CAI? I am not quite sure if I am going to IT-S or not, kinda don't want to be told what I can and can't do. Who knows thats down the road.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Intake air must be drawn from stock location. Haven't seen any other change in intake rules. WAI is still acceptable.

As for being told what you can-and-can't do, EVERY sanctioning body has limitations as to what you can do. Strangely enough, street cars are unlimited, not race cars.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah I understand that, but I can do pretty much what I want to the car, and do BMW and Porsche schools, not have to worry about playing bumper cars (as much), and still have just the same amount of fun with a street legal car. Thats what I was trying to get at


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Go racing. Yes, you can build a car any way you like and do driver education events. They are not really alike. Racing is much more intense and a bigger adrenaline rush.

As for building your car any way you like..... why? What's the fun? Racing? Or bolting parts on a car?

I'm not trying to be a smarty pants. I just don't get it. Sure, putting cool stuff on your car for the street is fun. But it's not as much fun as racing (neither is DE). The fun in working on a car for racing, with whatever restrictions the rules place upon you, is preparing a better car than everyone else. And of course racing is much more than driving up to someone's bumper and having them point you by.

I'm not dissing DE events. But if you are thinking about going racing, take the plunge and go ITS racing. A properly prepared ITS SE-R will still be faster than your road car (with whatever mods you decide to install) unless you build a multi-thousand dollar engine or install a turbo. It will be a lot more fun to drive. Ask me how I know.

There is a lot of development starting to go on for these cars and while they are not the overdogs the E36 BMWs are, they are quite competitive and so far I know of *NO* fully developed ITS SE-Rs or NXen. We aim to change that.

Go racing. You won't regret it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DILLIGAF Racing said:


> *I thought you were still allowed an intake, just not a CAI? *


In 2002 a CAI that does not require cutting the coachwork is legal (we are running one on Grover's ITS SE-R). But, in 2003 that will change. In 2003 the air source must be either the stock location or within the engine compartment.

Of course, my 944 sources its air from the fender well.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Of course, my 944 sources its air from the fender well.


Damn it, George, I was trying to keep a lid on that. Now, everybody and their brother will be racing 944s and my poor SE-R won't have a chance with its WAI.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I fully understand that racing is more of a rush. I crew for about 7-10 different cars. I've built the cars. Its a blast, just not sure if I want to make that jump into a race car just quite yet. Mostly because its a VERY expensive sport. When I do start to mod the car, I fully plan on staying within IT specs, so it wouldn't be that difficult to just make the switch. I am slowly realizing I have to be a little more specific with intentions when I type. When I said the part about the being told that I can do this, can't do that, I pretty much meant that there are some things that I would like to do to the car, like cams, etc.... Cams aren't allowed in IT (unless you cheat like the 10,000 other IT racer's). I due know plent of people that have "track cars", but they are not full blown race cars, yet. And thats pretty much what I think I am going to do. Just to get a feel for "racing" without having to be a full blown race car yet. Do D.E.'s and open track days. It'll still be fun. Just not as fun. As for the speed thing, I know the car won't be faster in street trim. I have one turbo car, I don't need another. Only time and my wallet will tell to what extent my car is going to built for. But I will say this, I will race eventually.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I've done three National Convention track events and one D.E. The D.E. was the most fun. I intend to do more, but strictly as a car test venue and to gain track time.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Pretty much how I am going to start. Have fun, cause I know I will when I finally get the chance to get out there.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DILLIGAF Racing said:


> *When I do start to mod the car, I fully plan on staying within IT specs, so it wouldn't be that difficult to just make the switch.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Only time and my wallet will tell to what extent my car is going to built for. But I will say this, I will race eventually. *


You know, you _can_ start racing with a car that is not fully developed. Grover's car was in near SS configuration when he started. No header. No sport struts. Just some cut Eibach springs and a cage in a stripped car. He even had the stock wheels. Now the car is really getting there. I assure you that you will have someone to race with if you race an under developed SE-R in ITS. I would get a good cage though because the chassis is a flexible noodle.

I know the temptation is to not race until you have a nearly fully developed car, but what the hell. My car will likely not have a built engine when I put it on the track unless it is already toast. I know the suspension is crap so that will definitely be replaced first.

Just do it.


----------

